# New California Requirements



## ipswitch (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sure this is old hat to some of you but just going to reiterate it here. I just got off the phone with a California licensing board evaluator and the new requirement for California Structural Engineer license is as follows:

16 hour NCEES lateral and vertical exam

Once that exam is passed:

8 Hour NCEES Civil Exam (May be waived if you're already a PE in another state, i.e., New York

2.5 Hour seismic principle exam

2.5 hour engineering surveying exam

California take home exam on rules and laws.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 28, 2011)

^^For the most part those are the rules, but you need to know at least 3 CA or WA SE's in order to serve as references as well.

Getting back to the root of the statement though is that the SE is considered as an "add on" license to the PE: Civil license.


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Dec 28, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^For the most part those are the rules, but you need to know at least 3 CA or WA SE's in order to serve as references as well. Getting back to the root of the statement though is that the SE is considered as an "add on" license to the PE: Civil license.


You need (4) California SE's as references. They need to certify proficiency in 3 out 4 materials (steel, concrete, wood and masonry)...


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 28, 2011)

When I filled out the app. I only needed three.


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 29, 2011)

I guess you better make sure you get a job with at least four (4) SEs in the place and make sure to buy them coffee every morning for a year. LOL.


----------



## colostructural (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a call into CA PELS, but while I am waiting ohh so patiently for them to return my call for clarification I will ask the same question:

I am a licensed Civil Engineer in California (8 hour NCEES PE + State Specific Seismic and Surveying + Takehome Exam), I have also passed the 16 hour NCEES Structural Exam. I have (3) references who are CA licensed SEs. I fill out my applications, gently remind my references to not let my application envelope sit on their desk for 6 months, spend my $275 "engineering fee" and that's it?

The CSESE (California Structural Engineering Seismic Exam - CA Eng 2 Exam or 3 Exam depending on who you talk to) is gone?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ When did you pass the NCEES 16 hour exam? Depending on your answer, you may still need to take another exam.

See this link: http://www.pels.ca.g..._applicants.pdf

I wish you luck in this. I hope that all you would only need to do is to fill out the paperwork and pay the fee!!!


----------



## colostructural (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Kevo. I passed the October 2011 NCEES 16 hour exam, so it looks like any of us "early birds" passing in 2011 will need to also take the CSLRE once our paperwork gets to the CA PELS office. Any word if this is a take home exam or should I budget for my hotel and rental car now?? Should I have waited for the 2012 exam....  ??


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 3, 2012)

No problem.

Well, I would wait to see what the CA Board says. You might have a take home exam, you might have to go there to take it, or you may not even need to take an exam at all. Stranger things have happened I suppose.

I really have no idea on this exam, I simply took the "legacy exam" and bypassed the whole mess.


----------



## colostructural (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for almost giving me a glimmer of hope  . I will inform this board once I hear back from the California office...hopefully shortly...


----------



## rexman (Jan 9, 2012)

I just checked the California requirements for what portion of an NCEES record they accept for comity, and they said they except the references, so I wonder if the references do not need to be California SEs if you transfer your NCEES record to them.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jan 9, 2012)

ipswitch said:


> I guess you better make sure you get a job with at least four (4) SEs in the place and make sure to buy them coffee every morning for a year. LOL.


Yeah, no kidding. I work with (1) SE, and he's not licensed as such in the state I'm taking the SE exam in. Fortunately, it looks like Washington doesn't have the same requirement for a minimum number of SE references.


----------



## jburke (Jan 17, 2012)

I've researched this as well. WA doesn't have the same reference requirements as CA. Oregon requires references from engineers with SE title but not necessarily CA, WA, or OR... An IL or HI SE is ok. CA requires 3 references drom SE registered as such in CA, OR, and WA (WA and OR have same requirements for registration). I took the legacy exam in WA this past October. Now i just have to wait and see then find some SE's on the west coast for references (im on Indiana).


----------

